# Fort Collins



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Any good cycling teams/clubs in the Fort Collins area? Might be moving there this year. Is it a good cycling place. Both road & mtn. 
Thanks


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out Your Group Ride - Fort Collins Cycling

Good info on routes, group rides, teams, etc.


----------



## inkpad (Jun 28, 2007)

We have a huge cycling community here. Both road & mtn biking. Riding is pretty epic as well. Just did a nice ride yesterday, saw tons of peeps out, even though it was a bit chilly. Most of the bike shops do weekly rides, plus as mentioned, you group ride is a good starting place.

You will love it here!

Cheers,
Stu


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Dank said:


> Any good cycling teams/clubs in the Fort Collins area? Might be moving there this year. Is it a good cycling place. Both road & mtn.
> Thanks


I've always thought that Ft Collins is a great town. It also seems to be one of the most bike-friendly towns in what is already a bike-friendly state.


----------

